# Sewer Conncections



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a unique opportunity to provide a 'campers' prospective on where sewer connections should be located in a campground. I thought the best thing to do would be to let this diverse group comment. I will then share your comments (and probably a link to this thread) to the owner.

One of the places we camp is situated very close to an 'auto racing facility'. The property owners have set up a small campground on part of their property (see the satellite photo below). Most sites have a water connection. The sites on the left side have power and water connections. The owners are starting the process to add sewer connection to at least some of the sites.

For those who have never camped at a race, the amenities come in a very wide variety. Most speedway owned camping can be very cramped (20 x 40) and relatively expensive - your awning practically touches your neighbors rig. Power/Water/Sewer connections can be very hard to come by at any price.

These sites are set up as a 'pull in' beside a 'back in. Your awning faces the grassy side that you share with your neighbor. The driver's side of your rig is right beside the driver's side of your other neighbor. The posts that can be seen in the photo in the center of the gravel spots are where the water and/or power connections are located.

So, where would you put the sewer connections??????

Please keep in mind that full hookups that are very close to the track and very reasonably priced are practically non-existent. This campground is open year round but is really only occupied a few weekends a year. There is not a lot of opportunity to recoup the cost of sewer installation.

My first comment is that I would not want the sewer connection under my awning. That being said, if they were located there out of necessity, I would only hook up the sewer line when I needed to dump, otherwise, I would leave it capped off. I would not have a problem with 'less than ideal' location of the sewer connection when 'race camping'.

There is some concern that if the sewer lines were placed in the gravel between where 2 rigs park, they could be run over and damaged or cause damage to a rig.

One other question - how much sewer hose do you have on board (how many feet)????????


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

In my neighbors space!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would put them where the rear bumper would be. Forget having the sewer connection almost under your neighbors awning. My concern would be the spillage than can and will happen. Some might need 2 hoses but the benefits far out weigh the problems if the sewer is not at the rear.

John


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

On the Down hill slope from wherever the middle of the TT sits regardless of front or back of site.
Although rear of the site would be preferred.

I carry 30' of hose.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Honestly if I owned it I don't think I would install sewer connections. I've never been to a race so I can't speak from any experience, but you stated the can't recoup the costs so from a business point of view why do it? Having water is a plus, even power is a plus. But most RVs can go a weekend without sewer. Most of the people I hear from at the races complain about the constant running generators, can't say I've heard much about sewers. If they want to offer a service (and charge for it) buy some heavy duty dump tanks, or do what the banana boys do on the beaches in California and offer dump tank service. For a fee they will bring water and dump tanks into their truck. Having hook up's under my awning would be a bad idea and when its hot outside I wouldn't want any odors from it plus having hoses and cords laying around where I walk would be risky too. My thoughts, hope it helps.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would have to agree with Y-guy. Or if they are really wanting to do it, only do the ones that back in and run the line down the center. On the ones on the right of the pic only the far right ones would have it, you would again have to run it down the side. But if they STILL have to do it you would have to have the sewer guy put (flush to the ground ) concrete caps and sides with a long PVC screw on extension. That way you could remove the extension, screw on the cap and place a concrete lid over the hole when not in use. I would just do every other one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If I owned the campground, they would be centered between where the two trailers park. I've crushed a sewer line that was near the opening of a site when I pulled in and dragged the trailer tires right across it.









I personally wouldn't want a sewer hookup under the awning, but then again, I don't camp at races either.









I carry 20' of hose with me, but rarely use full hookups anyway.

edited: 1 quick thought is that if these accomodations will be highly valued, it might be enough to advertise that you need say 30 or 40' of hose to use the hookups. The hoses are cheap and if someone wanted the convinience, I bet they'd pick some up!


----------

